# Best Buy



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

So here's what I know about Best Buy.

KEEP TRYING!

After standing in line Sunday morning, and on Saturday (at another) and today, I finally got two!

I called around and finally found someone who would TALK about them. They told me a certain store had some "in transit" and so I blasted to that store (trucks usually get there between 3 and 5 from what I was told, at least in this area).

Waited about 5 minutes at CS desk (reading a book on my phone) and they started setting up the line thingys.

This BB had actually gotten ~ 50 of each...


----------



## luniz7 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just went to 2, no luck


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

I went to one. I have a job though. :erm (1):


----------



## bkosh84 (Jul 23, 2011)

The job thing is the only thing that kept me from getting one for my fiance today at the local best buy close to me.. Oh well.. She wasn't heartbroken, she'll just steal mine and play with it, lol.


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

i went to three stores, no dice...


----------



## martin0285 (Aug 24, 2011)

So... I called my local bestbuy tonight about an hour after receiving cancel email from Amazon/onSale.... and low and behold I get "Man, we have a bunch of each model but you better hurry"... So I jumped in my car and flew down to bestbuy... About 5 minutes... Same guy that answered phone was at counter and could tell by look on my face... Said, I've sold 12 since you called... BUUUUT Still had over 10 left in each model... Grabbed myself a 32gb, FIIINALLY!!!

Also, clerk was strictly enforcing a "One of each model limit"... I could get a 16 and 32 but could not get 2 16s or 2 32s....

Def, keep trying!!


----------



## blank (Aug 23, 2011)

Lucky you martin. Pick me up one too :androidwink:


----------



## Synack (Aug 13, 2011)

All I know is after these past 5 days, BEST BUY CAN SUCK IT. They have been absolutely atrocious at dealing with the whole situation and not to mention the douchebag employees all snatch up the Touchpads and they don't tell any customers about them. And they lie about being in stock and when the trucks come etc etc.


----------



## thrashermania (Aug 24, 2011)

According to the Best Buy store in Tucker, GA: "We don't know if we are getting any more. HP has not told us if we are getting any more"


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Got mine bright and early in the morning, 10am sharp when the store opened. Take a look at the line though...I got to the pads when there were 8 left, including both 16 and 32 gig tablets.
View attachment 1371


----------



## Sinned (Aug 25, 2011)

Let me clear up the BB think since I work there. First off all of us get to buy them Saturday night and were allowed 1 EACH!! So we didn't take them all and all you people who get all upset and shit becuase we dont have them can suck a fat NUT! Also we are not supposed to tell you about trunks and we dont have to either and let me explain to you why some stores got them and other didn't. Its becuase they were already in Transit our entire system shows them out of stock in our warehouse we have no ****ing contorl on where and when they come if they even do. So you can all be dicks about it but we still dont know were a hidden pot of touchpads will be and we will never know 
/end rant


----------



## 717200 (Aug 23, 2011)

My wife is currently in the line at best buy, she said its a pretty long line, will see if she can get one.


----------



## AndroidBall (Jun 12, 2011)

Byakushiki said:


> Got mine bright and early in the morning, 10am sharp when the store opened. Take a look at the line though...I got to the pads when there were 8 left, including both 16 and 32 gig tablets.
> View attachment 2099


Is that Allen park?

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

Milford, MA. Taken at 10:03am. It's usually a ghost town out there too.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

Sinned said:


> Let me clear up the BB think since I work there. First off all of us get to buy them Saturday night and were allowed 1 EACH!! So we didn't take them all and all you people who get all upset and shit becuase we dont have them can suck a fat NUT! Also we are not supposed to tell you about trunks and we dont have to either and let me explain to you why some stores got them and other didn't. Its becuase they were already in Transit our entire system shows them out of stock in our warehouse we have no ****ing contorl on where and when they come if they even do. So you can all be dicks about it but we still dont know were a hidden pot of touchpads will be and we will never know
> /end rant


Since this is your only post, I wonder if you respond back. But I work in retail as well as you do. I was first in line today at a best buy and manager came out to tell us there were no touchpads in stock. The reason I didn't believe not just him, because of the B.S. story another employee told me about they weren't getting any. Really? not getting any. Even though best buy tweets that they are and you have no idea.

So then as i continued to walk around the store to wait a bit in case a truck comes in. I notice several employees grab for the HP touchpad accessories rack and start grabbing them and taking them to the back and register area. Now why would employees do that if something you claim are not getting anymore? I saw a Fedex truck and UPS truck deliver up to an hour before the store opened. Means absolutely nothing i know, could have just been a ironic. But then employee has to mock the customers that are just hanging around waiting for a truck. Store #144 in Ahwatukee in Phoenix. He claims he was talking to his co worker, but if your going to complain about customers, don't do it loud enough for them to hear you. And yes, I did yell back him. then I left. I wasn't going to deal with that crap. And I'm not the only one that had bad experience with best buy.


----------



## Sinned (Aug 25, 2011)

I dont think you understand that 4 zillion of you people come in asking for touchpads and when we dont have them you think we murdered your first born....Also we HONESTLY dont know if are getting more I promise you if store's are getting them us peopls from the Sup level and below have no say or knowledge about it. So if a store has some they didn't know about it I promise you and I havn't seen anymore MORE come to my store since they went on sell Saturday so good luck, but I promise you MOST of us aren't hording shit.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

Best Buy is horrible. They have bad customer service, and the employees all have a bad attitude (see above poster). It does not bother me too much anymore. I buy everything on amazon. Best Buy has lost over $3000 from me to Amazon this year. I am sure they will go the way of Borders soon enough.


----------



## anrichardson (Jun 12, 2011)

"Sinned said:


> I dont think you understand that 4 zillion of you people come in asking for touchpads and when we dont have them you think we murdered your first born....Also we HONESTLY dont know if are getting more I promise you if store's are getting them us peopls from the Sup level and below have no say or knowledge about it. So if a store has some they didn't know about it I promise you and I havn't seen anymore MORE come to my store since they went on sell Saturday so good luck, but I promise you MOST of us aren't hording shit.


I appreciate you responding. I am sure you don't know what is going on and that is why we are not believing you.

We read that best buy was going honor the retail price, then they were going to pull the product, then you are to sell the reduce price for them. I can understand that the corporate info is not being passed down to store level quick enough creating a huge commotion.

Best buy needs to let the stores know when these shipments are coming into the stores.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

here was my experience with BB on Saturday morning. Myself and three others showed up to BB @ 9:30am. 10 minutes later a guy comes out and says says they sent the touchpad back to HP. We called BS, 'HP is not taking them back'... To which the guy replied, 'well there was something wrong with them....' Yep.... You got a bad shipment? Bull... I found one somewhere else, and I am glad.

the last two times I went to BB was to make >1k purchases, but after 45-60 minutes of trying to get someone to help me I just left and ordered from AMZ


----------



## slobra232 (Aug 22, 2011)

As an employee in a retail environment I can tell you that it is more frustrating for us then it is for you. First we are told next to nothing that is from GM's down to line level. Add that tithe fact that we are asked these thing nine million times which is ok I get it its my job and 99% of the poplar ok and understand its the ppl that feel they deserve to have one right now no matter what. And if you are one of the ones that feel that way then I have a few for sale 299 lets see how much you want one of them now


----------



## jomoid (Aug 24, 2011)

I went to a bestbuy on monday and pre ordered 2 picking them up on friday. :grin3:


----------



## djhash (Aug 22, 2011)

@Sinned; I don't doubt you or your sincerity or you coworkers'. Whom I do doubt are the workers at my local best buy. I went in on Sunday and asked about the HP touchpads which they were out of. As soon as I asked if there were any coming in, I got an immediate response of nope, as I tried asking a second question (I was going to ask about accessories).. but I got interrupted with a response of no. Without even hearing my question. Every experience I had at best buy that I had to deal with an associate they were nothing but rude and not helpful. And here's the kicker, a friend of mine started working at the store then after a week quit because of all the stories and drama he hears about how associates like to mess with the customers. I never go to best buy to buy a computer or get something fixed. Everytime a friend of mine decides to go to geek squad or the sales floor, they always made the mistake of not taking me with them. Here's one example; My wife's cousin had her Windows Vista laptop deciding that 90 days after purchase that it was not genuine!! When she and her father when to geek squad, they simply said they had a pirated version of windows!!! SINCE WHEN DOES BEST BUY SELL LAPTOPS WITH PIRATED WINDOWS!!!! And why the heck is there a sticker on the bottom of the laptop saying it's genuine, with a VALID product key!! I'd hate to be the geek squad guy giving me BS, they'll get an earful of 1's and 0's and maybe their head will ASPLODE!!! (kudos to anyone getting the reference)


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

djhash said:


> And here's the kicker, a friend of mine started working at the store then after a week quit because of all the stories and drama he hears about how associates like to mess with the customers. )


That's funny because I go there to mess with them. If you have half a clue about the product you know 10x more than them. If I send someone to BB for something I always tell them NOT TO TALK to the sales people as they will give you bad information and more than likely end up buying crap they don't need or that is over priced, like those HDMI cables they sell http://www.bestbuy.com/site/AudioQuest+-+Coffee+6.6%27+HDMI+Cable+-+Brown/Black/1267646.p?id=1218245470758&skuId=1267646&st=HDMI%20cable&cp=1&lp=9


----------



## soondolee (Aug 18, 2011)

i heard some of best buy held the new shipment for their employeessss.....is it true?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

soondolee said:


> i heard some of best buy held the new shipment for their employeessss.....is it true?


I also heard bestbuy kills kittens


----------



## bttfpromo (Aug 24, 2011)

piiman said:


> That's funny because I go there to mess with them. If you have half a clue about the product you know 10x more than them. If I send someone to BB for something I always tell them NOT TO TALK to the sales people as they will give you bad information and more than likely end up buying crap they don't need or that is over priced, like those HDMI cables they sell http://www.bestbuy.com/site/AudioQuest+-+Coffee+6.6%27+HDMI+Cable+-+Brown/Black/1267646.p?id=1218245470758&skuId=1267646&st=HDMI%20cable&cp=1&lp=9


Good job posting an example that is only available in roughly 15% of Best Buy stores.

As for information being known by employees, Sinned is correct. Best Buy does not tell employees information for high value items. It would make no sense. If I knew how many Touchpads were coming in and when, I could easily hide them for myself. Or even worse, I would cause a ruckus when I tell a customer "We should be getting 10 tomorrow afternoon."
They did the same thing when iPads came out or when Black Friday rolled around.

And speaking of bad information, here's the situation. Most employees do not tell facts, they tell you blank information. As in they mention information with no value whatsoever. The customer would then fill in the blanks. It works real well when they don't know anything about a product. So yeah, blame the employees for this 'inception' type sales tactic, but blame the customer for making up BS.
An example would be "Yeah, Samsung makes a great fridge. We never get returns." This information is true, but has no information about the product. The customer then assumes that this particular fridge is an awesome fridge, and that it has awesome features that no other fridge has.

Other examples include "LED TVs are really thin and bright"
"This product doesn't have great reviews"
"If you want to take great shots, this camera is great"
"This model has been real popular lately"

Probably going to get flamed for this post, and I'm not defending anyone, just explaining what's up.


----------



## Taylored (Aug 22, 2011)

bttfpromo said:


> Good job posting an example that is only available in roughly 15% of Best Buy stores.
> 
> As for information being known by employees, Sinned is correct. Best Buy does not tell employees information for high value items. It would make no sense. If I knew how many Touchpads were coming in and when, I could easily hide them for myself. Or even worse, I would cause a ruckus when I tell a customer "We should be getting 10 tomorrow afternoon."
> They did the same thing when iPads came out or when Black Friday rolled around.
> ...


This is all bad salesmanship though. Misleading by omission is the same as lying. Customers come into brick and mortar stores to get hands-on insight into the product they want to buy. When BB employees--through misinformation or ignorance--do not provide the customer with real knowledge about a product, the customer eventually looks for somewhere else to shop. This is why sales at brick and mortar stores is consistently falling while sales at online retailers like AMZ is on the rise. You can get way better information from AMZ reviews than you could ever get from the losers at BB... for a lot less $$


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

bttfpromo said:


> Good job posting an example that is only available in roughly 15% of Best Buy stores.
> .


Psst it was online its available to any sucker that wants to buy it. And 100% of the stores sell over priced cables, any cable. That's where they make the big margins on accessories. Also if you think there aren't sales people there giving out bad advice and Information then I doubt you have talked to many. Good job!


----------

